# Magicshine lens



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

Anyone know where I can find a replacement lens for my MS900?? Not sure what happened, but I went to mount it on my helmet yesterday and found the lens was cracked in half:madman:

Anyone know where I can find a replacement?


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

Wow, I answered my own question in less than a minute! LOL

39.5mm diameter from here (EDIT: 39 OR 38.5mm NOT 39.5!!):

http://www.esslinger.com/watchcrystalsflatmineralglass.aspx


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for posting that, for future reference


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

No problem! I just ordered 4 of the 39.5mm 1.0mm thick mineral glass crystals. I'm going to try frosting one to get less of a hot spot. I'll make a new thread when i try it.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Bryank930 said:


> No problem! I just ordered 4 of the 39.5mm 1.0mm thick mineral glass crystals. I'm going to try frosting one to get less of a hot spot. I'll make a new thread when i try it.


Hi Bryank930,

I am sure you have already realized this but...just make very sure that when you texture (frost) the lens that you do it VERY lightly at first and check it out on the trail - not just the wall at home - you need to like it on the trail/road, you can't really go backwards with the texturing process. I ruined many a lens while working with the Strykr Pro prototypes by going too heavy initially, live and learn eh?

Good luck, and have fun with the testing process, it's one my favorite things in life.

Shannon


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

BajaDesignsShannon said:


> Hi Bryank930,
> 
> I am sure you have already realized this but...just make very sure that when you texture (frost) the lens that you do it VERY lightly at first and check it out on the trail - not just the wall at home - you need to like it on the trail/road, you can't really go backwards with the texturing process. I ruined many a lens while working with the Strykr Pro prototypes by going too heavy initially, live and learn eh?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice Shannon. That's exactly why I ordered 4 lenses. One to keep clear and the others to play with. They're $0.88 each, so it's not really much of a loss if I mess one up.

Bryan


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Bryank, give one of these a try if looking for flood options. A number of threads have been posted about it in the past:

http://www.mtbl.robs-x.com/page15/page21/page24/index.html


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Chromagftw said:


> Bryank, give one of these a try if looking for flood options. A number of threads have been posted about it in the past:
> 
> http://www.mtbl.robs-x.com/page15/page21/page24/index.html


I second this. Rob is awesome!


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

Chromagftw said:


> Bryank, give one of these a try if looking for flood options. A number of threads have been posted about it in the past:
> 
> http://www.mtbl.robs-x.com/page15/page21/page24/index.html


ditto, he has several options and they are cheap enough to get a few different ones!


----------



## seeker (Feb 15, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300545626206&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

nice to see some options.
and thanks for the mineral glass, just what I was looking for.
cheers, Rob


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Mar 14, 2008)

Not trying to thread jack or anything, but do those lenses from Rob work with the XML magicshine?


----------



## mmanuel09 (Nov 26, 2008)

Has anyone tried the flood lens from ebay (seeker)? I'm thinking a flood light would compliment my headlamp (magicshines) better. How easy is it to swap out the lens?


----------



## find_bruce (May 8, 2011)

mmanuel09 said:


> Has anyone tried the flood lens from ebay (seeker)? I'm thinking a flood light would compliment my headlamp (magicshines) better. How easy is it to swap out the lens?


Yep I have tried the lens. Very easy to swap out the lens - just unscrew & refit. The only trick is holding the lens in position with your thumb when you tighten it up - because unlike a standard lens you have to keep it correctly oriented.

I am in 2 minds about the lens - yes it has a better beam pattern, and reduces the glare to oncoming traffic, but it appears to reduce the output. I could do beam shots, but have been a bit lazy.

I have a set of Rob's lenses on order, so will see how they compare.


----------



## fatboyp (Sep 26, 2004)

find_bruce said:


> I have a set of Rob's lenses on order, so will see how they compare.


Did you get a chance to do a comparison? I'm considering ordering a set of lenses from Rob as well but wanted to get some user impressions first.


----------



## find_bruce (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder.









MJ-808 SSC P7-C "900" Lumen

The picnic table in the background is around 80 metres, while the metal post in the foreground is about 25 metres









MJ 808 P7 "900" + Action LED Wide Angle









MJ 808 P7 "900" + Rob's Wide Angle









MJ 808 P7 "900" + Rob's soft flood









MJ 808 P7 "900" + Rob's Euro Spot

And a couple of others just while I am here









UltraFire WF-501B XM-LT6 "510" Lumen which is the torch I use on my helmet.









XP-C-R2 "90" Lumen which is my tail light for commuting


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

The Action LED wide angle is awesome!

Thanks for the beam shots!

Edit: Just bought 2!


----------



## fatboyp (Sep 26, 2004)

Yeah thanks for the pics. I think I'm going to grab one of the ACTION wide angle lenses off of eBay.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

fatboyp said:


> Yeah thanks for the pics. I think I'm going to grab one of the ACTION wide angle lenses off of eBay.


Ordered on the 17th...received on the 19th.:thumbsup:


----------



## SoCalNomadRider (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures i like the wide, Aslo waiting on a response from him confirming if they will fit the new xml as well.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Appreciate the beam shots Bruce. :thumbsup:



SoCalNomadRider said:


> Thanks for the pictures i like the wide, Aslo waiting on a response from him confirming if they will fit the new xml as well.


They do mate.


----------



## SoCalNomadRider (Jan 15, 2011)

Chromagftw said:


> Appreciate the beam shots Bruce. :thumbsup:
> 
> They do mate.


Sweet Thanks man, order on the way.


----------



## SoCalNomadRider (Jan 15, 2011)

Edit


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

I finally got a few miles in tonight using the Action LED Wide Angle lens on my MS. It's one of the nicer wide patterns I've tried. Now I just need twice the lumens behind it.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

gmcttr said:


> I finally got a few miles in tonight using the Action LED Wide Angle lens on my MS. It's one of the nicer wide patterns I've tried. Now I just need twice the lumens behind it.


IMO, a single light head just doesn't cut it, be the P7 or XML emitter version. You need 2 on the bars minimum (and that excludes whatever you have on the lid).


----------



## fatboyp (Sep 26, 2004)

Chromagftw said:


> IMO, a single light head just doesn't cut it, be the P7 or XML emitter version. You need 2 on the bars minimum (and that excludes whatever you have on the lid).


That's my current set-up. Two MS900s on the bars and a Mitycross 350 on the helmet. TBH the Mitycross on the helmet is usually good enough for most trails but its nice having the extra light when the trails get more technical. I'm going to try running one bar light with the wide angle lens and one without for now. Not sure how that will look but I'll take some pics if anyone's interested.


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

question, do the Action LED lenses use the factory reflectors?


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

fatboyp said:


> That's my current set-up. Two MS900s on the bars and a Mitycross 350 on the helmet. TBH the Mitycross on the helmet is usually good enough for most trails but its nice having the extra light when the trails get more technical. I'm going to try running one bar light with the wide angle lens and one without for now. Not sure how that will look but I'll take some pics if anyone's interested.


Yeah, thats pretty much what I'm using. Only difference being a Dinotte 400L on the helmet. The double spot was extremely focused. Way too much of a hot spot and no smooth transition to peripheral areas for both P7 and XML emitters.



nick d said:


> question, do the Action LED lenses use the factory reflectors?


Hi Nick, yes. Same set up and install as stock MS lenses.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Chromagftw said:


> IMO, a single light head just doesn't cut it, be the P7 or XML emitter version. You need 2 on the bars minimum (and that excludes whatever you have on the lid).


It's amazing that I use to think a Dinotte 200L on the bars and one on the helmet was bright enough.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*Has anyone used these with the XM-Ls? I might have to order one if it has that much punch with a p7 imagine what it can do with XM-L*
*I agree 2 heads on the bars a must 1 flood 1 throw*


----------



## SoCalNomadRider (Jan 15, 2011)

Rakuman said:


> *Has anyone used these with the XM-Ls? I might have to order one if it has that much punch with a p7 imagine what it can do with XM-L*
> *I agree 2 heads on the bars a must 1 flood 1 throw*


I ordered one from them Friday and shows it shipped Saturday so should be getting it for my XM-L in the next day or two so i will let you know.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Mar 14, 2008)

I just got mine in the mail today( about 20 min ago ). The patern looks BRILLIANT...on the wall..on my XML magicshine. Can't wait to try it out in the dark tonight.

edit: forgot to add, 10 days from order to receipt, and I'm in Canada...pretty good for USPS/Canada post/customs.


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

some notes, thoughts,...
did finally test the action led wide lens, 
and recommend it highly. for the beam pattern, and yes it's a little bit brighter.
for light output, 1 light right now, is not enough, P7 or XML, 
and 2x P7 is still better then just 1 XML,...
with 2 lights, still like my lenses, since you can mix them to your taste.
now 2x lights, 1x original reflector, and 1x action wide is very good.
for on the road, don't recommend any reflector, run 2 action wide, at least,
or some flavor of optics.
notes: 
spreading light, makes it dimmer, and if you don't have enough, or more than enough,
well, it gets less.
lenses reduce by about ~10%, but the spreading effect has a larger effect .
P7 ~570 lumen instead of 900
XML ~850 lumen instead of 1000
for my taste ~1500+ is good
what would mean 
2x P7 + helmet light gets you there
2x xml + helmet light is good
---
right now, do like my monster brick light,
with 3800 lumen +, it can suck 2x MS batteries dry in 1 hour
it looks like a brick, it weights like a brick, has 4 interchangeable lenses ,
and costs about 1/2 brick of gold. never mind the 16 cell battery that is 4x as heavy as a single MS. oh 54W, most of the time ride with 27W, max be 72W about 4300 L.








oops rambling again.
do need a reminder, for a genie in a bottle, for those , who don't have a waterproof battery,... and don't like velcro + dirt on their pain-job,...
---
for the XML with my lenses, well, euro spot not recommend,
without filing it down, due donut -> dark center
soft/flood and wide, work, ok
right now, don't feel like grinding those polycarbonate lenses, for a couple of percent improvement. 
---
don't forget to give Jim a thumbs up and thanks for that little marvel.:thumbsup:
---
hope this helps. questions, comments, email , etc, you know where to find me
cheers, Rob


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

fatboyp said:


> That's my current set-up. Two MS900s on the bars and a Mitycross 350 on the helmet. TBH the Mitycross on the helmet is usually good enough for most trails but its nice having the extra light when the trails get more technical. I'm going to try running one bar light with the wide angle lens and one without for now. Not sure how that will look but I'll take some pics if anyone's interested.


yes pix.


----------



## TheBigV (Aug 18, 2011)

I just installed the Action wide angle flood on my MS XML for my weekly night ride last night......friggn' awesome. For $3, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

TheBigV said:


> I just installed the Action wide angle flood on my MS XML for my weekly night ride last night......friggn' awesome. For $3, you can't go wrong.


For P7 emitters and these wide action lenses, noticeable ridges and lines can be seen in the beam pattern.

Is this the case with the XML emitters?


----------



## TheBigV (Aug 18, 2011)

Chromagftw said:


> For P7 emitters and these wide action lenses, noticeable ridges and lines can be seen in the beam pattern.
> 
> Is this the case with the XML emitters?


There is a noticable "ridge" at the top and bottom of the beam pattern. I didn't notice lines within the beam......although I was using a head spot for most of the ride. Regardless, I thought it was a major improvement over the utility of the original lens. I'd rather be able to see what is around me in my immediate vicinity than what is off in the distance (which is usually not visible on singletrack anyway).


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I've got three good rides with the action wide angle on my ms xml and I'm very impressed. Nice wide smooth beam with very little reduction in throw and brightness.
The first two rides I used it on my helmet with a bikeray IV and another xml on the bars 
and it definately improved visability on tight trails. This morning I took a canal ride with 
just the modified xml on the bars, more excellent results. I could easily ride off road with this light only (I won't though) and an added bonus is the line at the top of the beam pattern seems less annoying to on comming cyclists and drivers(it doesn't do us any good if we can see better but blind the people comming at us). It cost about 9 dollars
with shiping for 2 and I got them in the mail 2 days after they were ordered. I'm happy!/I]


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Hmm, I'm gonna have to re-try the Action wide angle lens in my XML and try it outside, because when I tried it inside on the wall, I got the weirdest, unpleasant beam pattern!

I'm surprised to see several posts in this thread from users that are happy with that combination.

I will say that my XML is the $44 DX knockoff (sku# 82510) which has a smooth reflector. I'll have to try it again with the stock smooth reflector and with an OP Magicshine reflector, outside.


----------



## dawgman25 (Nov 14, 2010)

Keep us posted, I just got mine in and need to figure out a better solution than the Glad press wrap.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello all, we are finally on this forum so I thought I would clear up a couple of things about the lens. It is mentioned one place above but I'll repeat. Because the lens takes the spot beam and spreads it out over 3 times the area, the beam has 1/3 the intensity. There is only a very slight reduction in total light from the fact that the Polycarbonate material is slightly less transparent that the glass lens. Though with the very small amount of material thickness it would be hard to measure.
This lens will also work with the increasing number of Magicshine knock offs out there but most of them come with a plain glass lens that is thicker than the tempered glass in the Magicshine light. Because of that there is some extra thickness that needs to be taken up. This can be done with a thicker O-ring, by cutting a gasket out of any convenient material, or cutting a thin strip of electrical tape and wrapping it around the edge of the lens. You could also by a replacement tempered lens and put it in front of the wide angle lens.(ridges towards reflector)
There is also mention above of a pattern in the light. This is caused by the smooth reflector in some knock off lights. Though you can see it on a wall, I don't expect it would be noticeable in actual use. In any case, it is a great improvement over the sharp spot these reflectors create. 
I agree with many above that an excellent setup is one light on the bar with a wide angle lens and one on the helmet with the stock lens. This is what I ride all the time, road or trail.
Lastly, I'll put in a plug for our new website. This lens, and many other great things, can now be found at Action LED Lights - Brilliant lighting for all your biking & outdoor sporting activities. were of course I would prefer you buy it so I don't have to share the profits with E-bay or Amazon.
Feel free to contact me through the forum or website if I can answer any other questions.

Jim Harger
Action LED Lights


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I've had a couple more months use and I'm still very happy with the results using this lens.
It provides a nice inbetween beam pattern (80% of the throw of a stock 808e with 80% of the flood of my BikeRay IV). I'm hoping this lens will be useable in the new 880 light MS is comming out with. As for the unusual wall beam pattern (it looks like a fat horizontal line instead of a round dot) I noticed it's similar to to the beam pattern my honda element shines on my garage door.
I have a question for Jim or anyone who has an opinion. Would this lens work with some of the smaller lightheads like the xera or olympia if were ground down to the correct size?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

MRMOLE, I haven't held a new 880 but saw a prototype in July when I was at Magicshine, and I believe the lens will be to big as is. I talked with my mold shop yesterday about making a smaller one and will be keeping the Xera and Olympia in mind. I should be getting Olympia's in about 2 weeks. I might look at spreading one or two of the LEDs and leaving the others as a spot. I need to see what the stock beams are like first. For the 880 my hope is to be able to spread one or both as desired.
If you wanted to grind down a lens to fit the Xera it should work fine. (with the reflector)


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for for answering the questions about the different light options I'm considering.
Unfortunately using your lens has spoiled me and I consider it a must for any riding other than trails. I notice that there is much less spill at the top of the beam and I don't get cars flashing their high beams at me anymore. The pedistrians I come upon don't squint and turn there heads away and have even commented on what a nice bright light I had and that it didn't blind them as I approached. I have better visability because of the broader beam and I'm not blinding the on comming traffic so I consider it safer and more responsible. Anyway I can't go back.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

I'll have to agree that it makes it a much friendlier light in may applications. Shaping the beam is what it's all about so your not wasting light energy where it's not needed or wanted.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

I thought I'd put together a graphic showing why our wide angle lens beats a plain wide angle lens.








If the red circle is a 10˚ beam and has an area of X, the blue circle is a 30˚ beam and has an area of 7.37X so the intensity of the light would be 1/7.37 = .136
The 10˚x30˚ green oval has an area of 2.85X so the intensity of the light in this area is 1/2.85 = .351
By putting the light only where you need it the intensity of the light, compared to the circular beam is .351/.136 or 2.6 times brighter.


----------



## juergenor (Mar 30, 2004)

Just a comment: I really like the Action LED wide angle lens - highly recommended. 

I am using two Geoman MS 808E on my handlebar, one with the standard and the other with the wide angle lens, paired with a Piko 3 (750) on my helmet. This gives me a great beam pattern on the handlebar with great adjust ability plus a great helmet light. I use the wide angle light to point to the area in front of me and the standard beam to point further away so that I know where the road goes.I am riding mostly on my road bike this time of the year and love the amount of light and visibility that I now have. Helps a lot during cold nights when you need to see some icy spots on the ground.

General comment: The Piko 3 beats both MS 808E configurations and has - for my taste - a better beam pattern and throw. Keep that in mind when thinking about all the various options and price points. The advantage of the two 808Es with two 6Ah batteries is the run-time and the redundancy.


----------



## PinkFloyd (Nov 24, 2011)

My brother-in-law and I each have the T6 - XML (we got em on eBay) for our helmets and I run an MJ-836 on my bars. The eBay lights each have the smooth reflector, so the spot is rather narrow. The MJ-836 came with an "orange peel" reflector, so it's spot is noticably wider and has softer edges.

I just ordered a couple of the Action wide angle lenses and a Titan "orange peel" reflector from Jim via his website Action LED Lights - Brilliant lighting for all your biking & outdoor sporting activities.. From what I've read here, I think we'll be please with the results.

Thanks Jim!


----------



## hit600 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Spare Parts for Magicshine*

I find a website, where you can get spare parts for the magicshine mj-808 and other lights from magicshine.
Magicshine.eu MJ-808 mit CREE XML-T6


----------



## hit600 (Jan 6, 2012)

think the magicshine lights have a good price!


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

*Dual Beam with wide angle lens*




























Here is the Lens in use on my personal bike. Wide angle beam and spot beam lights.
All the light of a MJ-880 but with easy to use remote buttons, 3+ hours of run time (with 2 batteries), nicer beam pattern and less cost. It's easy to change brightness for each beam without taking your hands off the grips. The system is redundant so if something goes wrong with one light your not left in the dark.

Jim Harger
Action LED Lights


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

What bar are those lights mounted to? Is the clamp metal?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenLight (Oct 17, 2011)

That is the light mounting bar that Action Led Sells, it looks like a pretty sweet accessory!

Josh
Open Light Systems


----------

